
A big “Fuck Off” by the content industry and Netflix to users worldwide - vrypan
https://blog.vrypan.net/2016/02/19/a-fuckoff-from-netflix-to-users-worldwide/
======
13thLetter
This is Netflix more aggressively enforcing its contractual content
restrictions. Not particularly shocking, and calling it a "bug" is clearly out
of anger.

But that being said... the bit about how this will simply encourage piracy is
spot on. Perhaps Netflix themselves have no choice but to do this if they want
to keep their contracts, but as usual content industries are shooting
themselves in the foot by thinking that people on the wrong side of a national
border will just politely give up rather than find another way to get the
thing they want.

------
flashm
I don't think the author has thought this through.

If they don't have the licence to show something in a particular place, then
they must at least show that they're actively trying to stop people in that
region accessing the content. Which is what they're doing.

No point in throwing toys from the pram.

~~~
mschuster91
> If they don't have the licence to show something in a particular place

There's no licensing problems for self produced shows, except maybe the
soundtrack - but then again, Netflix isn't stupid and has negotiated for
worldwide licensing. At least I hope so, because failing to secure these
rights would be... epic failure.

~~~
flashm
I don't think they have enough self produced shows to make it worthwhile
pumping just that content all over the world. People pay because they want the
whole lot. Probably easier for Netflix to cut them off, rather than try and
sell them a lesser product.

As an aside, I think 'Netflix Original' is a bit of a misleading title. Most
of the Netflix Original shows (at least on the UK version) weren't actually
Netflix 'originals'.

------
mccoolman
When has it ever not been like this? They aren't going to change for a while
longer.

------
grillvogel
this is a bit of an oversimplification

------
J_Darnley
It might not be Netflix's fault because they've got thumbscrews applied but
the content producers are definitely saying "fuck off".

------
smokeMeAKipper
If I couldn't use NetFlix and VPN I'd cancel my subscription. The choice here
in the UK is abysmal.

